# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  irfz44n σε ενισχυτη ηχου

## stelios_a

λεω να δοκιμασω να φτιαξω πειραματικα εναν ενισχυτη με τα παραπανω fet, επιδη ομως σε κανενα σχεδιο δεν τα βρισκω, παιζει κατι με αυτα ?  τα βλεπω μονο σε τροφοδοτικα και οχι σε χρηση για ηχο

----------


## chipakos-original

Τα βλέπειςι μόνο σε τροφοδοτικά διότι το manual γράφει ... intended for use in switched mode resistance power supplies and general purpose  switching applications. Δεν αναφέρει πουθενά ότι ενδείκνυται για audio εφαρμογές.

----------

